# is it normal to be sore after egg retrieval?



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

I'm new to all of this and recently started IVF.

My follicles responded very quickly to the drugs, and they retrieved 18 eggs. Is it normal to be sore after egg retrieval?

I wouldn't say I'm in agony as such, but OMG my abdomen really hurts! The retrieval was yesterday...


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome Netnet.

WOw, 18 is brilliant. You must be thrilled!!  I had 14 retrieved and it was sooooooo painfull for about a week. The clinic reassured me that all was well, and it  was because of the high number taken. It really hurt to pee and number 2 as well, and felt that my insides were being pulled down.  You have to remember how swollen, and tender that area will be. Your clinic will be happy to reassure and help if your still worried 
Wishing you all the best ...dose up on painkillers, and drink plenty of water xx


----------



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

oooops looks like I posted this in the wrong place...

thanks for your replies, that's put my mind at rest. I was wondering whether I'd picked up an infection!

I had sedation for the retrieval, but to be honest it felt like a general. I was out like a light ha, ha... nothing to worry about really. Not too groggy afterwards 

good luck xx


----------



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

tg75 said:


> It really hurt to pee and number 2 as well, and felt that my insides were being pulled down. You have to remember how swollen, and tender that area will be.


oh yes that's exactly how I feel too, thought I was abnormal somehow... I had / have no idea what to expect?! Sometimes ingorance is bliss...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yep its normal.i got 14 eggs...and i was extreemly uncomfortable/sore


----------



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

hi ladies

i had my egg collection on Tuesday and due to have ET tomorrow.

As with you guys i have pain...still.....as my bladder fills up i become more uncomfortable, I can pee fine but stomach very tender and feels like i have trapped wind.

I have 15 eggs collected, is this normal, im worried about OHSS 

please help x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

vanessac -  i was same. and cause you have to have bladder full-ish for ET....i was in so much pain i had to go for wee. i still insisted on the ET, making out that i wasnt too bad (lying,cause i wanted the ET so much)...and the ET hurt as she used the scanning thing over my ovary....

*sorry but im not gonna lie to ya   

i got bfn, but, thats not to say you would too ....but part of me thinks its cause i was so sore....

i cant say that i wouldent do same again though (cause i got pregnant with my 2nd attempt FET with my boys)...

i think if you are in that much pain they may recommend to freeze and wait a few months and have FET. thats why i didnt say anything. but it didnt get me anywhere.....

POSITIVE thing is that you created plenty eggs like me, and thats a GOOD thing, so you have lots of chances there

good luck


----------



## Snootyboots (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, This is my first ever post and I'm new to all the IVF malarky.
I had my eggs retrieved on friday they got 12 and seven have successfully fertilised. I was in a lot of pain until today when I'm feeling much better (even though trips to the loo still hurt a bit)
Wishing everyone the best of luck


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

welcome snottyboots    try to drink plenty of water


----------

